# Anyone taking Provigil?



## Scott1982 (Jul 4, 2007)

I've been diagnosed with IBS which I think is a combination of d and c. I just started taking provigil, a mild stimulant, to help treat what I think may be chronic fatigue syndrome or chronic lyme disease. I think it migh be giving me some problems. Has anyone else here taken provigil? Did you have any problems?


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

I tried provigil awhile back and had the same thing happen as you. It would cause my stomach to get going about a half hour after I took it. Now that I have things under control I tried some left overs and it wasn't as bad. Brad


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

...


----------



## Scott1982 (Jul 4, 2007)

Interesting. What do you mean by under control? Do you mean lifestyle/dietry changes? Thanks for the info.Scott


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Non prescription mild stimulants (caffiene and nicotine) do tend to increase diarrhea.In the clinical trials it didn't cause much more diarrhea than the placebo did, but nausea was about twice the background rate.Those studies were for narcolepsy or sleep apnea patients, don't know if just for fatigue makes a difference in side effects.K.


----------



## cyndiew (Jun 16, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> Non prescription mild stimulants (caffiene and nicotine) do tend to increase diarrhea.In the clinical trials it didn't cause much more diarrhea than the placebo did, but nausea was about twice the background rate.Those studies were for narcolepsy or sleep apnea patients, don't know if just for fatigue makes a difference in side effects.K.


Whoops! Error. Sorry.


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Scott sorry it took so long to respond. What I mean by under control is that my D is pretty well controlled. I can now walk to the bathroom instead of run when I feel the urge. Its pretty much due to starting to take Motofen. Before that I was talking lomotil with just semi livable results. I also take calcium and fiber but its the Motofen that made the difference. Theres a couple of threads about Motofen here do a search or I can explain more if you want. The only problem I still have is mental or emotional. The thought of not having a bathroom assessable still gets me but thats getting better day by day as I push my comfort zone with success. Brad


----------

